# Variador de impulsos de sensor de velocidad para cuadro de coche



## visito (Ene 12, 2009)

Necesito ayuda!. He puesto a mi coche un velocimetro digital de otro coche y no marca bien la velocidad. He probado a cambiar el sensor que mide la velocidad unas cuantas veces. He probado varios sensores de varios numeros de impulsos, pero nada de nada, no consigo que mida bien. Me gustaria que alguien me ayude y me indique como hacer un circuito con el que pueda ajustar el numero de impulsos que le llegan al velocimetro digital. 
Lo correcto seria que los impulsos que salen del sensor que tengo colocado en la caja de cambios ( cambio de marchas ) se pudieran variar con algún circuito y algún potenciometro de ajuste o similar, es decir que pudiera ajustar los impulsos que le llegan al cuadro del sensor a mi libre antojo, por si algún dia cambio el diametro de ruedas y volviera a variar la velocidad del coche.
Bueno espero vuestra ayuda.
Gracias


----------



## bofocastillo (Ene 12, 2009)

visito dijo:
			
		

> Lo correcto seria que los impulsos que salen del sensor que tengo colocado en la caja de cambios ( cambio de marchas ) se pudieran variar con algún circuito y algún potenciometro de ajuste o similar, es decir que pudiera ajustar los impulsos que le llegan al cuadro del sensor a mi libre antojo, por si algún dia cambio el diametro de ruedas y volviera a variar la velocidad del coche.
> Bueno espero vuestra ayuda.
> Gracias



Para el velocímetro la señal debe ser tomada del sensor de velocidad de alguna rueda (puede ser de la señal que llega al tablero, al módulo del ABS/ESP ó -si tu auto es VAG, y la tiene- de la señal de GALA de la radio). La señal que viene de la transmisión no te sirve como velocímetro.

En general, la señal que viene del sensor de velocidad debe de verse como en la imagen


----------



## visito (Ene 12, 2009)

El sensor que digo que va colocado en la caja de cambios no lo he puesto yo, vienecolocado  de fabrica, se denomina transductor de velocidad. Lo que ocurre es que el cuadro que le he puesto no es el de mi coche y no corresponde con el trasductor, con las ruedas y con la caja de cambios del coche que monta el cuadro que yo he colocado. He probado a ponerle el trasductor del coche que monta el cuadro, pero tien un error de 30km. Por esto y por buscar una solución efectiva necesito un circuito que me permitar austar la frecuencia del impulso que recibe el cuadro y que a su vez tambien lo recibe el ordenador de abordo.


----------



## bofocastillo (Ene 12, 2009)

Pues se me ocurre que puedes utilizar un convertidor de frecuencia en voltaje y después uno de voltaje en frecuencia. En el medio de esos dos haces el ajuste (restando o sumando -no mencionas si el error es de 30km/h arriba o abajo- un voltaje que sea el equivalente a esos 30 km/h)


----------



## visito (Ene 12, 2009)

30Km. de mas. conoces algún circito ya diseñado para que lo pueda hacer?


----------



## bofocastillo (Ene 14, 2009)

visito dijo:
			
		

> 30Km. de mas. conoces algún circito ya diseñado para que lo pueda hacer?



Lamentablemente no. Seguramente habrá en el foro algunos circuitos que puedas utilizar, pero sería cuestión de tomar algunas cosas de uno y otras de otro.

En teoría no suena tan complicado diseñarlo.


----------



## visito (Ene 14, 2009)

Gracias. Mirare por el foro haber que encuentro.


----------



## visito (Ene 15, 2009)

El transductor que tengo instalado en la caja de cambios manda al cuadro de mandos una señal de impulsos cuadrados de 12v en corriente continua. He estado mirando en la ficha tecnica del fabricante del LM 2907 y el LM 331 y como mis conocimientos de electronica son un poco limitados no se si alguno de los circuitos de aplicaciones que vienen el la hoja del fabricante podria valer para este tipo de señal que comento. Podrias hecharle un vistazo a la ficha tecnica de estos integrados y decirme si alguno de los circuito ejemplos podria valerme?
Gracias.


----------



## bofocastillo (Ene 15, 2009)

Podrías empezar por el tacómetro que viene en la hoja del National del 2907/2917
Para el Conv. de Voltaje en Frecuencia puedes usar el ejemplo de la fig 3 de la hoja de National del 231/331
Y para hacer el ajuste del nivel de voltaje podrías usar un OP AMP en configuración no inversora.
Seguramente necesitaras una etapa para regular el voltaje y una de buffer para conectar la señal de salida al cuadro de mandos.

Si tus conocimientos de electronica son limitados no te recomiendo que lo intentes solo, tal vez apoyarte el alguien sea mejor opción. Recuerda que se puede averiar tu auto.

Saludos


----------



## visito (Ene 15, 2009)

La verdad es que creo que es muy complicado para mi por lo que me cuentas. Por eso te preguntaba si sabes de algo que ya este hecho para poderlo acondicionarlo para lo que yo necesito. Pasar de un esquema electrico a PCB no tengo problema, acondicionar algo hecho con un poco de ayuda creo que tampoco, pero ya diseñar..... creo que es mucho para mi. Si puedes ser un poco mas concreto en lo que necesito y si me puedes hechar una mano te lo agradeceria mucho, si puedes.
Al tacometro 2907 se le puede meter un impulso cuadrado de 12V corriente continua?.


----------

